# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Sinh viên khi  làm nghề gia sư có nhiều trải nghiệm

## thanhluantm

Nghề gia sư từ lâu đã trở thành công việc làm thêm quen thuộc, thu hút được lượng đông đảo các bạn sinh viên. Công việc “gõ đầu trẻ” tưởng chừng là nhàn rỗi, ấy vậy mà dân “ét -vê”(tên gọi vui dành cho sinh viên) lại gặp phải không ít những câu chuyện cười ra nước mắt mà chỉ có người trong cuộc mới hiểu.
Mất tiền chẳng biết kêu ai
Bước đầu tiên để có thể nhận lớp giảng dạy, các bạn sinh viên đều phải thông qua các trung tâm gia sư với những từ ngữ rất kêu và hấp dẫn. Tuy nhiên, không phải tất cả các trung tâm gia sư đều là những địa chỉ đáng tin cậy để sinh viên có thể tìm kiếm đối tượng giảng dạy. Gia sư tiếng Trung tại Hà Nội Thay vào đó là những trung tâm “chui”.
Vân Anh - sinh viên năm 3 trường ĐH Vinh, khoa Ngoại Ngữ  vẫn còn nhớ như in ngày đầu đến trung tâm gia sư để đăng ký suất dạy: “Hồi mới năm nhất mình cũng muốn kiếm thêm tiền để trang trải cho cuộc sống xa nhà nên đến đăng kí tại một trung tâm gia sư sau khi tìm hiểu địa chỉ trên internet. Trung tâm gì mà chỉ có một chị nhân viên ngồi ghi danh, xung quanh thì tối và ẩm thấp chẳng khác gì phòng trọ, người ta đòi 50% tiền hoa hồng tháng đầu tiên, cuối tháng đến nhận tiền tại trung tâm. Đến cuối tháng mình quay lại lấy tiền thì tìm không ra địa chỉ, hỏi chủ nhà thì không ai biết.


Nhan nhản các tờ rơi, quảng cáo ở trên tường

“Có chị bên trung tâm bảo mình khi đến gặp phụ huynh cứ nói là học năm cuối, trường đại học Y Vinh dạy cũng được 3 tháng, tưởng đâu mọi việc êm xuôi, ai ngờ hôm đó mình để quên thẻ sinh viên tại nhà người ta, Gia sư tiếng Trung tại nhà phụ huynh phát hiện được thế là cắt ngang luôn hợp đồng, còn dọa là báo lên trường mình nữa” - Tấn Lâm , sinh viên năm 3 trường ĐH Vinh chia sẻ.
Theo tìm hiểu của chúng tôi, các “trung tâm”  thường không quan tâm lắm đến học vị và trình độ của sinh viên, trong khi đó các trung tâm được thành lập ra với chức năng gắn kết, liên hệ giữa những nhu cầu lại với nhau. Nhưng điều này càng thể hiện rõ sự liên hệ và gắn kết đó nhiều khi là sự vô trách nhiệm, hời hợt. Chỉ cần cung cấp tên, số điện thoại, môn học đảm nhiệm là đã có thể thiết lập được một lý lịch hoành tráng về gia sư đó khi giới thiệu với phụ huynh, điều này không chỉ khiến các vị phụ huynh mập mờ trong việc thẩm định chất lượng gia sư, còn gây nên vô số khó khăn cho các bạn sinh viên khi đối mặt với những tình huống trở trêu trong suốt quá trình đảm nhiệm công việc.
Những câu chuyện buồn, vui
Đối với nhiều bạn, gia sư không chỉ đơn thuần là một nghề làm thêm kiếm thêm thu nhập, mà còn là đam mê, là môi trường lý tưởng để trau dồi kỹ năng sư phạm. Thanh Ngọc - sinh viên năm cuối trường ĐH Sư Phạm chia sẻ: Gia sư tiếng Hàn tại Hà Nội “ Là sinh viên năm cuối nên mình muốn nhân cơ hội này đi dạy ở kèm để nâng cao khả năng sư phạm, tránh sự bỡ ngỡ về sau. Mình yêu công việc này, tuy có hơi vất vả nhưng nó giúp mình tìm lại sự cân bằng trong cuộc sống”.
Không chỉ vậy, các bạn sinh viên đa số cho rằng niềm vui của công việc gia sư đến từ sự thân thiện, thoải mái của các vị phụ huynh. Một khi làm tốt vai trò, các bạn sinh viên sẽ xây dựng được niềm tin nơi phụ huynh và được học trò quý mến, nhiều gia sư còn được các gia đình coi như con, cháu trong nhà và đối xử rất tốt. Cô Nguyễn Thị Xuân (phường Đông Vĩnh, TP Vinh) cho biết : “Cô thương mấy đứa chịu thương, chịu khó, nên cô luôn coi như con cháu trong nhà, trả lương đúng hẹn để có thể kịp thời trang trải cho cuộc sống, cô sẵn sàng tạm ứng trước cho gia sư nếu em nó cần.”

----------

